# UPDATED PIC OF SHEATH Made this one...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 10, 2017)

Made from a farrier rasp heat treated & tempered 14" of killing machine, hand held hollow ground no jig...8 - 1/4" of cutting edge, with AFB & Big Leaf Maple Burl with brass pins, headed to my Veterinarian for Christmas

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 10, 2017)

I see my thumb print on bottom pic dadgum Renaissance...LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 10, 2017)

Great looking knife Pappy. I like the color combo on the handle.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 10, 2017)

ty my friend


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 10, 2017)

I like the thumbprint.... and the knife


----------



## jasonb (Dec 11, 2017)

Is the thumbprint actually a new scanner security feature to unlock the knife?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 11, 2017)

LOL yep you scan the knife and the handles come off revealing your credit cards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2017)

That's s beautiful knife Pappy! I like that you left the metal with the file markings and didn't grind it all smooth. Great work! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 11, 2017)

Man are those cool! I have a bunch of those rasps that should get that done to them one of these days but I'm not good enough


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 11, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 11, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2017)

Those look great Pappy. Nicely done sir...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 11, 2017)

Never know til you try..this is my fourth one....you should have seen my first! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 11, 2017)

And I thought your thumb print was your makers mark. Nice knives. I agree with Scott I like the color combination.


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 12, 2017)

Very nice knife. I knew I should have been a vet. Would love to be your vet. Hey, does it count that my wife works at a vets office. LOL, I too love the way that you left the rasp indentions in it.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2017)

Great looking practical knives! Think they can not only be admired, but used! Chuck


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 13, 2017)

Very cool Christmas present! 

A neat reminder to spay and neuter pets too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 14, 2017)

LOL MY VET CHANGED HIS MIND ON THIS ONE...HE PICKED OUT A DAMASCUS DAGGER INSTEAD....NOT TO MENTION 5 OTHER KNIVES FOR FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO i AM GOING TO PLACE THIS ONE AND ANOTHER ON THE EBAY...THANKS FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS EVERYONE.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 19, 2017)

finished the sheath....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2017)

Gorgeous sheath for a spectacular knife! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 19, 2017)

Fantastic job on the sheath Pappy!


----------

